# Talk About Mud Holes!!! These Guys are Hard Core!!!



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 15, 2007)

*This is a pit all of us as privy diggers do not want to get into! and if you do your nutz also haha! but in New Orleans this is the norm, because of the water table, most pits have water in them, my good friend Charlie Cook is the main photographer and he helps with the  digs he is 70 and the guy in the muddy hole it Terry G he is 60 something, he was in a few of Mike polaks  bottle books, I give these guys there props, hats off to you, I hope I can still do it when I am there age, what they do for fun would kill some young people I know hahaha! check out the pix of there recent dig. Rick*[/align] [/align]*When I get this age I hope I am still stickin the ground to. Terry G.*[/align] [/align]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 15, 2007)

Getting ready to strike oil!!  haha


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 15, 2007)

AHHHH  the life of a New Orleans Privy digger better them then me lol these guy realy love there glass!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 15, 2007)

Man I feel like I need a shower just looking at this pic [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 15, 2007)

Bucket up!!  bucket of what though? Mr. Cook did not send me a pic of the bottles they got I think they went to rent a power washer to clean them [8D] I will add to this post when he sends them to me. God Bless the New Orleans Privy Digger. Rick


----------



## PhilaBottles (Jul 15, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHHAHA!


----------



## richf (Jul 16, 2007)

Wow ... after going through that, I hope they found some decent glass in the pit!
 Rich


----------



## kastoo (Jul 16, 2007)

I'd heard and seen pics of those N.O. pits...I'd be so worried of a collapse..gees dirt slumps at my dump when it rains.


----------



## richf (Jul 16, 2007)

I can't wait to see the bottles ... after going through that, I hope they're all pontiled and a nice mixture of historicals and bitters!
 Rich


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 16, 2007)

I think they just got this sole of a shoe? Mabey its rare? hahahaha nooo they got three good bottles bowling pin mineral waters from NY.


----------



## appliedlips (Jul 16, 2007)

POOP SOUP!!!!My favorite.I know some places that are always wet at even a couple feet down.I try to advoid them but if there is bottles I'll take the plunge.I hope I will be so ambitious when that age.I don't know you can still sling dirt at your ripe old age Rick.[]


----------



## PhilaBottles (Jul 16, 2007)

what are you talkin about?? my buddy is 70 some years old and been diggin since the 1960's. he said just dont stop diggin and you'll become ammune to dirt.


----------



## PhilaBottles (Jul 16, 2007)

right on brotha. right on.

 philly pits get like that too, but if you wanna dig one like that on the eastcoast...check out Wilmington Delaware. Those holes are always soupy.


----------



## appliedlips (Jul 16, 2007)

Charlie,welcome to the forum!I am sure we will enjoy having you and your stories.Matt,I was only ribbing Rick!I have met some guys much older than myself that can outdig any 18 yr.old,anyday.Most of the cities along the Mississipi and Ohio rivers can have some wet holes I've experienced and heard about from other diggers.They can also have some great stuff.I am sure those N.O. holes take the prize though,but atleast you guys dont have to dig 12+ feet, routinely.Keep us posted on your finds,Doug


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 16, 2007)

*Hey Mr. C. you should have got a pic of them 20 shoes, some one was looking for a pair a while back hahahah don't  be a stranger, oh and don't tell any one you know me *[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 16, 2007)

*Ahhhhhh come on man!!  I eat a bowl for breakfast, that's what helps me sling the buttcake!!  []  Man IM all backed up!!![8D]*[/align]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 16, 2007)

*Dirt .......and buttcake aint nuttin like a chunk of buttcake in the mornin.*


----------



## Jim (Jul 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Charlie! You guys are dedicated diggers. Here in PA, we gripe about a few feet of water, I guess we're spoiled. 

 Rick, AKA Mr. Buttcake [][]. Now, there's a nickname you probably never wanted [] ~Jim


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 16, 2007)

*Hey I will take it!!  in our world thats a good thing bhahaha!!!! *


----------



## Nawakwa (Jul 17, 2007)

Bottle digger are a unique breed.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jul 17, 2007)

You haven't dug until you've had to bucket muck a mire! Sounded like a fantastic day to me!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 17, 2007)

Lovely


----------

